# They never stop



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Pike Island was one foot above flood stage at about one o:clock today, the water was over the dam wall. It was high, fast, cold, and muddy. And guys were standing at the edge of the parking lot fishing. Can't catch em if you don't keep your line wet.


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

Did you take a picture? I'd like to see what that looks like.


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

I took a couple. Let me see if I got the sizing right.


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

Here are a few more.


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

You can see someone fishing in this shot and the previous shot on the left side of the pictures.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Those ar some nice pics!


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Great post Eye Doctor.. Thanks for taking the time to share those pictures.. Those are some wild pictures.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Good photos that is just the way it was


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice Pics, been wanting to get down there to take some myself...Had some honeydo's in the way....be good good fishing


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

A picture of Greenup on Sunday.I don't like to fish from the lot!!!I guess I could cast from the car!


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

Eye Doctor, Daveo76 Thanks for taking the time to post up some pictures. 

Wow!


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

This may or may not be a video of the same day at Pike Island.


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

HooHoo! It seems to have worked!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

You had a couple of those types along the Maumee this past weekend.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Portsmouth boat ramp& floodwall


----------



## Aquamac (Jan 14, 2010)

Went by Melhdal on Monday. The water was same height on both sides of the dam.


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm originally from near pike island and am heading home this weekend; so much for fishing then or for a while.


----------

